# I love the Ocarina.



## TheTwoR's (Aug 5, 2010)

In my opinion, the Ocarina is the most relaxing instrument ever.
It's not a very famous instrument though, but the thing is, I'd do ANYTHING to flood my iPhone with Ocarina songs and just have them played in my room 24/7.
I justed wanted to ask--
Do you know any Album/Compilation that pretty much has no singing... (or shall I say "Instrumental") and is mostly played with the Ocarina?
If not, perhaps a site that offers free Ocarina songs? (One that's meant to be free, not pirated or anything... According to the forum rules, requesting warez is forbidden if I'm not mistaken.)
Oh yeah, and one last thing--
Don't tell me to search Google or anything :/
Cause that Zelda game totally messes things up.
As long as you have the word "Ocarina" in a search, it'll show you some weird results of that game.
EXAMPLE:












See? It's that one video game keeping me one step away from living the dream...

Thanks All


----------



## Quanno (Aug 5, 2010)

Google at "ocarina band" That should help


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 5, 2010)

I actually own an ocarina. Light blue one. It's only a cheap plastic one, but it's calming. Even though I can't play it worth a toss.


----------



## nando (Aug 5, 2010)

use the minus sign before words to exclude them from the search. -zelda -nintendo -loz etc.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 6, 2010)

Quanno said:
			
		

> Google at "ocarina band" That should help
> 
> I will
> 
> ...



Wow that's helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks a whole lot


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2010)

The Ocarina is purely Orgasmic


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 6, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> The Ocarina is purely Orgasmic



If you mean it in a good way, I agree.


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> If you mean it in a good way, I agree.


How can an orgasm be bad?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 7, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to check a dictionary to understand what that word meant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think the dictionary would tell me how great it is.


----------

